
Writing a PC Operating System - fogus
http://www.losethos.com/doc/OSDevPart1.html
======
timrobinson
_"The first step to writing an operating system is getting to ring 0"_

Right; just as the first step to building a web site is to write your own web
server, and your first line of code is: int main()

Most "how to write an OS" tutorials make me sad because they're just "how to
write a boot loader". If you're serious about writing an OS, you'll use GRUB,
and concentrate on the actual OS.

 _Edit:_ Years ago, I did this as a hobby, and I wrote some tutorials that go
beyond the boot loader:

<http://www.osdever.net/tutorials/view/memory-management-1>

<http://www.osdever.net/tutorials/view/memory-management-2>

